# OWF 2015 Schedule



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is what we are looking at for the 2015 OWF schedule after we evaluated all the other circuits and made some calls this is what we came up with:

4/12/15 Sunday Mosquito Lake (plus NTC Sidepot) ILC Qualifier #1

5/3/15 Sunday Pymatuning Lake ILC Qualifier #2

5/16/15 Saturday Berlin Lake ILC Qualifier #3 (organized in support of the WMT 5/17 Sunday Berlin tournament)

6/13/15 Saturday Lake Milton - OWF ILC Championship Day 1
6/14/15 Sunday Mosquito Lake - OWF ILC Championship Day 2

7/11/15 Saturday Lake Erie Geneva, Ohio - "Open Tournament" - no membership fee/family teams/multiple team members(plus NTC Sidepot)
(Blow day Sunday 7/12/15)

8/8/15 Saturday Ashtabula, Ohio ARU -2 man team format-Ohio Walleye Cup points tournament
(Blow day Sunday 8/9/15)

8/22/15 Sunday Ashtabula, Ohio ARU- 2 man team format-Ohio Walleye Cup points tournament
(Blow day Sunday 8/23/15)

*All tournament dates and locations are tentative and subject to change as permits and details are finalized
** Schedule was organized around other known tournament dates. Consideration was given for travel to the 2015 NTC Lake Milford Kansas. 

Annual OWF Banquet:
Dinner, raffles, social gathering, 2014 awards recognition and sponsor appreciation.
Saturday March 7th Dinner 5 pm
Preview of the 2015 tournament circuit
(Tentative and is subject to change)

More details to come...


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like you guys are still scheduling against us central ohio boys. Don't blame you!

Best of luck to all you guys this year. Pymatuming? Looking for a squatch?


John Stalling


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The season opener is fast approaching:

The OWF is accepting registrations for all Tournaments, attached is the Registration form with Tournament Date and Times.

View attachment OWF_Application_2015_Final_2-28-15.pdf


If you have any questions please visit the us www.fishowf.com, facebook or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Mosquito Lake opener is right around the corner, *all entries are due by April 3rd.*


*This is a Side pot Tournament!*


Also, if you need TWF registration go to our web site, fill out the contact information and either paypal register or send a check.


If you Have any questions please us on the web at www.fishowf.com, facebook or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Mosquito Lake opener is right around the corner (April 12th), all entries are due by April 3rd.

View attachment OWF_Application_2015_Final_2-28-15.pdf


This is a Cabela's NTC Side pot Tournament!


Also, if you need TWF registration go to our web site, fill out the contact information and either paypal register or send a check.


If you Have any questions please us on the web at www.fishowf.com, facebook or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------

